# connexion wifi FREE est de plus en plus merdique...



## arno5555 (14 Avril 2011)

qui trouve que la connexion est de plus en plus merdique?
any solution?


----------



## coptere (14 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Moi c'est ton post que je trouve *****

Bon courage


----------



## rejane (14 Avril 2011)

arno5555 a dit:


> qui trouve que la connexion est de plus en plus merdique?
> any solution?



pour ma part, je n'arrive pas à me connecter en WIFI avec mon nokia C7 !

Si qq'un peut m'aider, il sera le bien venu.

à +


----------



## arno5555 (19 Avril 2011)

coptere a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi c'est ton post que je trouve *****
> 
> Bon courage



ouai, c'est un post un peu merdique... comme la qualité de ma connexion free.


----------



## herszk (19 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir.

La connexion de quoi avec quoi ?


----------



## edd72 (19 Avril 2011)

Chez moi, tout est parfait 

*à sujet sans intérêt, réponse sans intérêt*


----------



## arno5555 (20 Avril 2011)

c'est vrai, j'ai un peu bâclé...

je m'explique sur ce sujet de merde sans intérêt... mais qui m'emmerde bien quand même:

Ma connexion wifi est très mauvaise avec ma freebox. Dans la pièce où est la freebox, je n'ai pas de pb, que ce soit avec mon MBP ou avec mon Ipad. En revanche, dès que je sors de la pièce, la connexion devient vraiment mauvaise voire inexistante quand je vais dans une pièce éloignée. Je précise que je n'habite pas dans un Château et que mon appartement ne fait pas 150m². En revanche je capte hyper bien le réseau des voisins

Quelles peuvent être les facteurs de cette perte de connexion? meuble métallique? interférences?


----------



## Aliboron (20 Avril 2011)

arno5555 a dit:


> Quelles peuvent être les facteurs de cette perte de connexion ? meuble métallique ? interférences ?


A priori (il n'est tout de même pas évident de faire une analyse basée sur aussi peu de précisions) il se pourrait bien que la pièce dans laquelle se trouve la Freebox se trouve "blindée" par une structure métallique qui fait "cage de Farraday" et bloque la propagation des ondes. Béton armé, grillage, meubles métalliques... bien des choses peuvent créer ce genre de perturbations.

Il y a quelques années, j'avais été confronté à un cas similaire (c'était du temps des premiers téléphones domestiques sans fil) qui restait totalement incompréhensible jusqu'à ce qu'on découvre que l'appartement de l'utilisateur malheureux avait auparavant servi de cabinet à un dentiste. Et les murs étaient blindés pour éviter les rayonnements des appareils radiologiques...


----------



## arno5555 (21 Avril 2011)

merci aliboron pour ta reponse

ce qui est étrange, c'est que je capte bien les réseaux de mes voisins...
je vais devoir contacter FREE... c'est terrible d'en arriver là.

merci


----------



## herszk (21 Avril 2011)

Bonjour.
J'ai déjà eu ce genre de problème, j'ai changé ma carte wifi et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## arno5555 (21 Avril 2011)

herszk, tu as changé ta carte wifi de quoi??

merci


----------



## herszk (21 Avril 2011)

C'était dans une vie antérieure, j'avais une tour pc et j'avais exactement les mêmes symptômes que toi, je voyais les réseaux des voisins et j'avais beaucoup de mal avec ma freebox, j'ai changé ma carte wifi pci contre un dongle usb wifi, et depuis lors, je n'ai plus jamais eu de problème de réception avec ma freebox v5.


----------



## arno5555 (21 Avril 2011)

ok... parceque là, ça me semble compliqué de démonter mes bidules apple...

merci quand même


----------



## hippo sulfite (22 Avril 2011)

Heu, si tu as beaucoup de voisins en Wifi, il se peut que les canaux de diffusions que ta borne utilise soient encombrés tu peux essayer de modifier le canal dans la page d'administration de la borne.


----------



## arno5555 (22 Avril 2011)

Thx ! Je vais essayer


----------



## Tuncurry (23 Avril 2011)

arno5555 a dit:


> Thx ! Je vais essayer



Bjr, il y a pleins de raisons qui font qu'un signal wifi ne passe pas bien et à moins d'habiter une maison avec des murs très epais, il n'y a en général pas de pb de distance dans un appart de moins de 100 m2.  Il faut donc checker:

- canal Wifi (et prendre un canal type 1-6-11 le moins encombré)
- Parametres routeur (sur la V6 de Free par ex, via http, changer la version du protocole EAPOL en V1 pour avoir accès au wifi avec Ipad 2)
-Type de protection (AES ou TKIP, cela a un impact sur certaines cartes réseau)
-Version d'Airport ou driver de la carte sans fil
etc... il faut un peu fouiller les forums mais tout a déjà été dit...

Sinon, moi , c'est la connexion Freewifi (connexion quand on est à l'exterieur) que je trouve de + en + hasardeuse. Je ne sais pas si c'est une impression partagée ici.


----------



## arno5555 (24 Avril 2011)

Merci tuncurry, réponse très détaillée... Je n ai bien sur pas tout compris mais je vais creuser pour comprendre.


----------



## rejane (5 Février 2012)

herszk a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> 
> La connexion de quoi avec quoi ?



Salut ( je réponds tardivement en raison de mon téléph. égaré)
Voila le problème sur mon C7 concernant le Wiifi.
J'arrive à me connecté sous Wifi sur un FreeWifi (impossible sous mon compte codé Wifi -nfwifi - néanmoins "connu" sur le C7).
Lorsque je lance le navigateur en entrant, par ex., http://forum.test-mobile.fr/, apparaît une fenêtre me signalant: 
-le navigateur n'a pas pu se connecter sur site web
-si le navigateur ne charge aucun site, vérifiez vos paramètres de connectivité!
Néophyte en informatique je ne vois pas quoi vérifier étant - en principe - connecté;
Merci de me dépanner
à +
FreeBox V5
ADSL Paris


----------

